# Point & Shoot Panasonic Cameras



## drifter (Nov 22, 2018)

Does anyone on the forum have any experience with the LUMIX ZS50 or ZS60 camera?


----------



## drifter (Nov 23, 2018)

Never mind, folks, I've found out what I needed to know.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2018)

Never used one - but never seen a Panasonic that wasn't a good camera


----------

